# 28 inch tall woman gives birth (twice)



## Dena (Feb 29, 2008)

Tiny woman gives birth to big baby - MSN Video

i hope that link works

this is amazing! God is amazing!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 29, 2008)

That is cool.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 29, 2008)

The video on the link must have changed.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 29, 2008)

Try this one.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 29, 2008)

The video worked fine for me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 29, 2008)

Amazing, but typical. The world will talk about how 'handicapped' this woman is and how an abortion would really be the _best_ way to go, a foregone conclusion, actually.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 29, 2008)

The "potato with feet" thing is a crack up. What a brave gal.


----------

